# Tax Rules in Portugal



## Charlie Brown (Feb 19, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

At present I live in the UK and work in the Offshore Industry, working outside the UK. My work schedule is 28 days on and 28 days off.
I am considering a move to Portugal and I am looking for guidance on Portuguese tax rules ie does Portugal have the 183 day ruling before you have to pay tax ?


----------

